# Hello New on here



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi girls  

I'm on my first month of clomid, just found this forum to my relief.  Other forums I've been on don't have much on clomid.

Well first month experience was weird.  Been having strange dreams, been wonderin what I'd been eating until I read on one of the other threads that it is a effect of clomid.  Also been a little more stressed for no reason......my stapler ran out at work and you would have thought it was the end of the world  , well for me anyways   

Has a m/c in Jan this year and been ttc since.  Went to see my GP in Nov who sent me straight for a blood test and when the results showed problems with my ov. she put me on clomid 50mg.  3mths supply but if nothing happens on the 21days of my 3rd month (good what we have to remember  ) I hae to go back for blood test!! 

My first cycle day was the 1st December so probably won't find anything out till the new year.  

Not sure if this is anything to do with clomid but couple of days ago I had strange pains not period pains, different, never had that before....any ideas? 

Kim


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome to ff! 

im sure the clomid girls will be able to give you some good advice and support! please feel free to introduce yourself on the clomid girls thread 



love
suzie xx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Kim,

I'm on my first month of clomid too .... and delighted to have found this site too. I have taken the last pills today. Had mad headaches at first but now just hot flushes. Am at very early stages so can't help you out with advice/insight into strange pains.

Good luck with it, let us know how you get on. I hope that Santa brings you a very special gift this year    

Mollie xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

hI Mollie and Kim
I am a first time clomid chick too. My first cycle day was 5th Dec. Mad headaches and eating anythinhg in sight!!! I too have had pains but in my back,seems to be easing now though. 
Very busy    I hope I am ovulating!!! Haven't been due to pcos.
keep in touch ,this is such a great site...how did I cope before finding it ?
Must get back to wrapping pressies.
TAKE CARE
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello,

So nice to know I have first time clomid buddies  

Tell me about the hot flushes, people at work think I'm made   windows open in this weather...then shut.....then open!!!!!!!!!!   he he.

Got to be done though and DH is happing with the ttc    

Will keep you posted and fingers crossed for us all, lets hope   brings us   for the new year  

Kim


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello to you all!

I am also on my first cycle of clomid and was relieved to find this site... it has provided great reassurance when not sure who else to moan to and ask advice!! I had a scan on friday CD10 and have 4 follies so plenty of   this weekend! They have booked me in for another scan in the morning to see if they have grown - biggest one was 15 which I guess is quite good. I also had pains in my abdomen and was exceptionally moody last week whilst taking the pills (my DH told me I was more moody than usual!! - charming!) 

Take care and fingers crossed for plenty of   over the new year!! Think I may test Jan 1st just so I can drink with a clear head!!! 

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Kim and welcome to FF

You will be able to find out loads of things on here. All the girls are so knowledgeable and friendly. 
i had a m/c in Feb this year and one in Oct last year so i know how you feel. I went back on clomid in June but no luck just yet. i am in the 2ww at the minute and just hoping I wont be able to drink for christmas.

Well good luck and stay in touch. We are all great mates

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kim

Another clomid chick - just wishing you good luck with the   pills - believe you me the wierd pains you experienced this month will be the first of many!! it's amazing the wierd and wonderful twinges clomid can cause your body to have - and that's without the hot flushes and bizarre dreams you'll probably have.
Some people are lucky enough to sail through without any major side effects - but don't worry if you have any of the above - it's just the pills doing their job! Most girls take them at night though so they can sleep through most of it.

Where in Lancashire do you live by the way? I lived in Heysham and Garstang for two years and still go back regularly to visit one of my best buddies up there. Its a top place - I have lots of happy memories from there!

Good luck and sending you lots of   vibes

S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi

Thank you for you your lovely messages  .

I think next month (if needed) I will take them in the evening.  I was taking mine in the morning, so by the time the the afternoon came i was away with the fairies in a vague world of my own......sure you all know what I mean  .  If I can sleep though the most of it then that will be great.  DH was getting really confused as I would start a sentenace then forget I'd even started speaking to him     

I can cope with the symptons if it means they are working.  

Lots of baby dust to you all  
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Just wanted to say "welcome" to the world of the crazy clomid chicks   Although I'm now an "honorary member" as took my 6th & final month of clomid last month (was on it to "boost" as I ovulate naturally but unfortunately I have implantation problems so embies just don't stick  so it's onto private IVF for us)...I just don't wanna leave these lovely ladies here & can't say  to them just yet !! We've got to check our "baby fund" in Jan to see if we've saved enough but if we haven't & have to wait a few more months then I may consider taking clomid for little longer so at least feel like I'm doing something...not sure yet how DP will feel though  

I took clomid at bedtime & found it did seem to ease some of the side effects...first few months were a bit     but all soon settled down. I did notice intense ovulation pain...although I experienced this before clomid so think it just exacerbated it for me. The side effects can vary from person to person, month to month though...

I actually put together a "top tip" list for clomid & generally ttc which is pinned to the top of this board if you wanna take a look....

Anyway, wish you loads of luck & you'll find lots of helpful advice & plenty of support here...

Take care   
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

and welcome!

I'm what you'd probably call an old-timer, currently on 10th cycle of clomid!  Anything you need to know just shout.  Nightmares and sleepless nights are certainly something I've experienced and normal unfortunately.

good luck


----------



## Clare12110 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Kim

I'm new as well, finished my first course on 9th December, I'm really not sure if it has worked or not yet, a few days ago I have a few pains in the overy area, but to be honest I had an ectopic pg in Jan his year so, I get strange pains in that area anyway.  I have PCOS and don't seem to have been ovulating since the ectopic.  I take my tablets in the evening, so far I have only had a few hot flushes but what I'm really struggling with at the moment is constipation, my good its horrible, wondering if any of you girls are having the same problem.  And I seem to cry at anything, I burst into tears whtching Airport of Friday night because one of the easyjet girls was leaving, I don't normally watch it, I must admit I did have a good laugh about it after I had stopped crying, what must my partner think...lol...

Also I read about the dream thing, I wondered why I have been having strange dreams of late...lol...it makes sense now.

I have not had any mucus so far apart from today when I've had a tiny bit, so could it be I am ovulating later. I'm on cycle day 16 today.  I forgot to do an OPK this morning, bloody typical, so far they have all been negative, but then OPK's do not always work with people that have PCOS.

I'm on 50mg for my first go, I have to have blood tests on day 21 and also day 24 as my Dr wanted to make sure if I ovulated later they would ctach it on day 24.  I not it works first time and I get a BFP, but if I don't get the BFP hopefully at least it will make me ovulate and that would be the first time in 11 months, so that would be a start.

Its good to read what everyone else is going through as well, so that I know I'm normal.

Good Luck to you all.
Clare


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Clare and welcome to ff.
You sound like me.I also have pcos and just been given 50mg of clomid. Since ttc I only had one period in over 12 months so I guess there was no ovulation happening.    
I am now on cd14 and will have my blood taken on day 21 but as that falls on Boxing day i will go on 23rd and 28th just to see if i did ovulate!!!
Good luck to you and hope clomid works for both of us.     
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello  

I don't have PCOS just not ov. properly....bodies you would think they would work properly.  I notice my mucus changing on the 15th which was around the time I started with the pains, so I guess that can only be a good sign.  Sort of falls in sink with things. 

Clare, As for the   oh dear I can completely understand, I'm as bad.  Just sit here and sometime and off I go   ......lol  

I've not had regular period over the pass few months but my longers is 33 days so I wont find anything out until the new year!!!! but like most hoping it works first time.  But looks like we will find out around the same time.  Will have to keep each other posted.

kim xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Kim  

I'm on my second month of Clomid, which has been different to the first. In the first month, I had night sweats, headaches and vivid dreams. In spite of that, I'd still recommend taking them in the evening, rather than in the daytime   I also had a rotten temper   (nearly skinned DH alive when he dropped an espresso on the duvet one morning  ) and lots of funny pains and pangs from after my IUI up to when AF arrived -- noticeably so   

This month, I'm happy to say that I didn't have the sweats and was not so much of a  . However, I did have a dreadful week where I found myself in a very dark place, very depressed and utterly inconsolable    . And then, hey presto, when I stopped taking the   pills the mood began to lift.

There are times when I think Clomid really doesn't agree with me, and then I come on here and realise that what I'm going through is completely normal. It's also clear that your symptoms can differ from month to month .... so let's hope yours are nice and manageable  

Good luck,

Jaff
xx


----------

